# Conexión entre 'bruja' y 'brújula'



## domimilagro

¿Qué conexión hay? Digo, al nombrar la brújula brújula, tenía razones debido a las brujas o algo así?
Muchos saludos


----------



## Quiviscumque

En realidad, no. _Brújula_ significa etimológicamente _cajita_. De _bruja_ no sabemos el origen: se supone que es palabra hispánica anterior a la conquista romana.


----------



## chamyto

L04U02N97A said:


> ¿Qué conexión hay? Digo, al nombrar la brújula brújula, tenía razones debido a las brujas o algo así?
> Muchos saludos



Supongo que la duda quizás venga del chiste: _¿ Qué es una "brújula" ? : Una "viéjula" en una "escóbula" ._ Simplemente es eso, un chiste. No tiene ninguna relación una palabra con respecto a la otra.


----------



## Rocko!

Quiviscumque said:


> En realidad, no. _Brújula_ significa etimológicamente _cajita_. De _bruja_ no sabemos el origen: se supone que es palabra hispánica anterior a la conquista romana.


Sí, _brújula _viene de _*būxīdă  *_(con *˘* en todas las vocales), que a su vez viene de _buxis _(caja).
Es normal que posteriormente se relacione con "bruja" o "brujería", por el parecido fonético y por el misterio del magnetismo, o que incluso la gente haya tomado la R de bruja/brujería de manera intencional para reforzar el parecido, aunque esas palabras no son su origen.


----------



## sarah_

Esto es lo que yo he encontrado:
https://capacitacioncgr.jovenclub.c...nte-historia-de-las-palabras-Ricardo-Soca.pdf

_Fue una de las grandes invenciones cuya llegada a Europa al final de la Edad Media hizo posible el descubrimiento del Nuevo Mundo, así como otras hazañas de los grandes navegantes que salieron en busca de los límites del planeta a partir del siglo XV. La brújula, un instrumento consistente en una aguja imantada que señala siempre el Norte magnético, había sido inventada por los chinos hacia el siglo X de nuestra era y llevada al Viejo Continente por navegantes italianos, presumiblemente venecianos. El nombre chino del aparato se ha perdido, pues el sorprendente instrumento* fue llamado bùssola al llegar a Italia hacia el siglo XIII, palabra tomada del latín vulgar buxida ‘cajita hecha de madera de boj’, procedente a su vez del griego pyxis, -idos, del mismo significado. En España, la palabra italiana se deformó por influjo del castellano antiguo buxeta ‘cajita’ y tomó una r después de la b inicial*. La Real Academia registra también el verbo brujulear, cuyo significado principal es “descubrir por indicios y conjeturas algún suceso o negocio que se está tratando”._


----------



## Calambur

sarah_ said:


> “descubrir por indicios y conjeturas algún suceso o negocio que se está tratando”.


Pobre chica la que tiene que servir,
más valiera que se llegase a morir,
porque si es que no sabe por las mañanas brujulear...
aunque mil años viva su paradero es el hospital.

(De "La Gran Vía")


----------



## Penyafort

Probablemente _brújula _entrara en el castellano a través del catalán, como muchos de los términos de los siglos XIII y XIV, marítimos o no, procedentes del Mediterráneo. El catalán lo tomó del italiano _bussola_ y cuenta con la dualidad _búixola_ (hoy día muy dialectal) y _brúixola. _Las dos formas ya figuran en los poemas de March, de la primera mitad del XV. En castellano, _brúxola/brúxula/brújula_ no se encuentra en textos hasta un siglo después. Pero sí aparece _búxola _en una traducción  del mismo siglo XV de Enrique de Villena, escritor tanto en castellano como en catalán. La intrusión de la erre se supone por influencia de la otra líquida y no de palabras como bruja. No entiendo la mención de Soca a una influencia de _buxeta_.

_Bruja _es una palabra claramente iberopirenaica, de uso en toda la península y en Gascuña, con alternancias en la vocal (_bru(i)xa_ o _bro(i)xa_), de lo que puede deducirse una forma latina original BRUXA con u corta o larga. Se le suele otorgar un origen prerromano, lo cual parece muy probable, y algunas fuentes lo relacionan con alguna forma céltica derivada de *_vroicos _(galés _grug_, gaélico _fraoch_), de donde los actuales _bruc_, _brécol _y _brezo _en catalán, aragonés y castellano. El vínculo semántico estaría en la relación de las llamadas brujas con dichas plantas, o con brezales, landas y lugares semejantes en general.

En mi opinión, tampoco veo conexión alguna entre ambas palabras.


----------



## Rocko!

Gustav Korting menciona _bruscus _(con *˘* en la primera "u") como origen de bruja (femenino de brujo).


----------



## chics

Según el DIEC, además de lo que explica @Penyafort, Körting opinaba que venía de "sapo" pero etimologistas posteriores no están de acuerdo. La palabra "bruja" tendría el mismo origen en castellano, catalán, aragonés y portugués, por lo menos. En francés, no.


----------



## Rocko!

Comparando dos ediciones del mismo libro, de diferentes años, descubrí que en una de ellas Korting relaciona la palabra "bruja" con _bruscus_, pero no lo hace así en la otra edición. No tengo más ediciones "a la mano" para seguir comparando, pero quise mencionar esto por si en el futuro alguien lee este hilo y no encuentra la relación hecha por Korting (fue en _Lateinisch-romanisches Wörterbuch_; edición de 1907).


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

En Europa, la brújula es oficialmente conocida desde el Renacimiento, inicialmente se creyó que obraba por brujería de allí su nombre más común que es un diminutivo de bruja; desde fines de la Edad Media y hasta aproximadamente mediados del siglo XIX se creyó que la aguja imantada apuntaba hacia el Polo Norte y se creía que esto ocurría porque —se suponía— existía en el Polo Norte una gigantesca montaña de hierro o de magnetita en medio de una isla (imaginaria) a la que se llamó Rupes Nigra.
*Brújula*

Aunque parezca rocambolesca la explicación, de hecho en sus orígenes, la brújula se empleaba no sólo como instrumento de navegación, si no como un objeto esotérico, que participaba en múltiples rituales de brujeria.
*Brújula*

Rupes Nigra (Roca Negra) es una isla fantástica de enorme tamaño, constituida de roca negra imantada, que se creía estaba ubicada en el polo norte. La existencia de dicha isla pretendía explicar por qué las brújulas señalaban siempre al polo norte magnético desde cualquier punto. 
*Rupes Nigra

Saludos.*


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Hola Trastolillo. El problema que tiene la Wikipedia es que no garantiza la validez de sus artículos.

Por otra parte, la explicación de Quiviscumque la ratifican al menos la RAE, la enciclopedia Larousse y el diccionario etimológico de J. Corominas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Trastolillo

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Hola Trastolillo. El problema que tiene la Wikipedia es que no garantiza la validez de sus artículos.
> 
> Por otra parte, la explicación de Quiviscumque la ratifican al menos la RAE, la enciclopedia Larousse y el diccionario etimológico de J. Corominas.
> 
> Un saludo.



Hola.

Ya se lo que es la Wikipedia, yo mismo he contribuido a ella.
En este Foro he leído opiniones respecto a la RAE sobre algunas dudas, pasando de ella e importándoles un bledo lo que esta diga. Así que lo mismo podría opinar yo sobre otros diccionarios.

Sólo indicaba una página donde se conectaba brújula con bruja.

Pero no es sólo en la Wikipedia donde se da esta explicación.
Existen cientos de páginas donde se menciona, algunas más serias, por así decirlo, que la Wikipedia.
Por ejemplo:

La Región. Zona Escolar
La Odisea Del Albatros de Félix Menor Fernández
Libropedia. Ciencias Naturales
El Compás Satelitario por Ernesto Martínez de Carvajal Hedrich

Saludos.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Muy interesante. Esta web también lo menciona y es bastante seria.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Trastolillo said:


> Existen cientos de páginas donde se menciona, algunas más serias, por así decirlo, que la Wikipedia.



No es que se mencione es que *se repite palabra por palabra y de manera más que sospechosa el mismo texto sin que nadie aporte la más mínima prueba documental.*

Y en cuanto a los ejemplos que das:

La Región. Zona Escolar Aquí volvemos al mal chiste reproducido hasta la saciedad de que "_los europeos pensaron que  funcionaba por brujería, y la llamaron brújula, que es un diminutivo de bruj_a". Como si el único idioma en la faz de la tierra fuera el español. Si esto es serio, que baje Dios y lo vea. Es una auténtica memez.
La Odisea Del Albatros de Félix Menor Fernández Esto es una novela.
El Compás Satelitario por Ernesto Martínez de Carvajal Hedrich Es el mismo texto que se repite una y otra vez en cientos de páginas y además contiene unos errores de bulto en cuanto a la brújula, como lo de Flavio Gioja ya que hay más que sospechas que el buen hombre ni siquiera existió. 

Pero bueno, suponiendo que sea cierto y ya que se sabe que "brújula" significa cajita, y, a su vez, es diminutivo de "bruja" según dicen,  asunto resuelto ¿no? en relación con las dudas en cuanto a la etimología de "bruja" que significaría "caja". ¿Es eso? ¿Lo he entendido bien?   

Y para terminar:


> ...otro librito publicado en paralelo por la propia Rosa Estopà el *Petit imaginari de ciència *que recoge algunas de las fabulosas definiciones literales aportadas por las niñas y niños participantes en el proyecto.
> *brújula. *Una brújula es una bruja, pero pequeña.


Laboratorio del Lenguaje » Archivo del Blog  » Diccionario científico para niños (y II)


----------



## Circunflejo

Trastolillo said:


> En Europa, la brújula es oficialmente conocida desde el Renacimiento


Con todos mis respetos, eso no se sostiene. Ya en el siglo XIII Alfonso X en la partida II nos dice





> Et bien asi como los marineros se guian en la noche escura por el aguja que les es medianera entre la estrella et la piedra, et les muestra por do vayan tambien en los malos tiempos como en los buenos; [...]


 La cita es de la página 84 de_ Las Siete Partidas del rey don Alfonso El Sabio cotejadas con varios códices antiguos por la Real Academia de la Historia. Tomo II. Partida segunda y tercera._ Publicado en 1807 en la Imprenta Real de Madrid.


----------



## Rocko!

Entre los comentarios borrados de este hilo, el mío correspondía a una postura de "mente abierta" frente a lo dicho por el compañero Trastolillo; cuyo comentario inicial fue borrado por no citar como es debido su texto para que sepamos que provenía de Wikipedia (lo mejor es entrecomillar las citas extensas, además de poner el nombre del autor, para no confundirlo con palabras propias, que al no serlas, se considera plagio).

La razón por la que no me opuse inmediatemente a la versión"wikipédica" (enciclopédica), es porque había que constatar primero antes de rechazar, pensé. Y ahora que he investigado un poco, pienso que tenemos que eliminar toda relación con "Rupes Nigra" por falta de bibliografía que señale un origen comprobado de esa relación (existe bibliografía que menciona la relación, pero no comprueba el origen porque no da un título o autor consultable a la fecha). Sin embargo, la relación entre "bruja" y "brújula" no es descartable.

Son autores franceses los que abiertamente propusieron que "brújula / brújulo" provenía de "brujería"; tal como se puede leer en "Memorias de la Academia Nacional de Ciencias (...) de Toulouse, publicado en 1850 (el título original está en Francés, pero como estamos en Solo Español...), donde dice:
(He puesto el texto entre comillas pero la cita no es textual porque la he "pasado" al español en lo que respecta a su parte en francés)


> "el nombre en español de la boussole es destacable, Brújula, Brujear, hacer brujerías, _maleficia incantationes exercere_; Brujería, el arte o práctica que se atribuye a las brujas, _maleficium incantatio_, Bruja, la mujer que según la opinión vulgar tiene pacto con el diablo y hace cosas extraordinarias por su medio. Ver el diccionario de la academia española".


Pregunta: ¿Y qué decía el diccionario de la academia española, según los franceses? Respuesta: decía "bruxula", ya que seguramente hacían referencia al diccionario de 1726, donde no existe la palabra "brújula", solamente "bruxula". Pero, ¿cómo llegué a esa conclusión?, por la siguiente cita que daré.

En otro libro francés, publicado solamente dos años antes (1848), titulado Glosario Náutico (Glossaire Nautique), se dice sobre el término "bruxola / bruxula":


> ...significant: Sorcière... (...) V. L´Academie espagnole. Diccion.1726


Pregunta: Aparte de esto, ¿hay alguna fuente que muestre una relación "de uso" entre las palabras "bruja" y "brujula"? Respuesta: Yo no lo puedo asegurar, y a ver qué opinan ustedes, pero, ¿no sería que cuando el italiano Edmondo De Amicis escribió "_il monte della Brujola che tocca le stelle_", en su libro La Spagna (1872), se estaba refiriendo al Mofreche asturiano cuya cumbre es llamada "Bruxeiro" (brujos)?, es decir, ¿habrá De Amicis registrado durante su viaje que la gente la llamaba "la montaña de la brujería/bruja"?

Ante estas evidencias, y otras más que no estoy incluyendo en mi post, yo me desdigo de mis propias palabras sobre que no hay relación entre "bruja" y "brújula", sobre todo si tomamos en cuenta que "caja" viene etimológicamente de una palabra que puede significar "arbusto(s)" (y el nombre de un arbolito) y que incluso el inglés "bush" tiene el mismo origen, y que los brujos son, en esencia, "herboristas/hierberos"; y por lo tanto, yo ya no me atrevería a negar nada hasta estar más seguro.


----------



## sarah_

Rocko! said:


> En otro libro francés, publicado solamente dos años antes (1848), titulado Glosario Náutico (Glossaire Nautique), se dice sobre el término "bruxola / bruxula":
> ...significant: Sorcière... (...) V. L´Academie espagnole. Diccion.1726


Hola Rocko, buenas tardes (para ti)
Te lo has currado un montón y no quisiera yo cortarte el rollo.  Ni de lejos he investigado tanto como tú y no tengo ni idea del tema, pero por curiosidad me he ido al diccionario y lo que figura es esto:

Diccionario de Autoridades - Tomo I (1726)

BRUXULA. s. f. La agúja de marear por donde el Pilóto se gobierna, para dirigir el rumbo de la navegación. Viene del Italiano _Bussula,_ que significa esto mismo. Es voz náutica. Lat. _Pixis nautica._ SOLIS, Hist. de Nuev. Esp. lib. 1. cap. 14. Reconoció el Pilóto por la _brúxula,_ y carta de marear, que havían decaído tanto del rumbo que trahían ... que sería temeridád el volver atrás. BURG. Sonet. 64.
_Sin estáyes, sin _brúxula_ y escóta._


----------



## Rocko!

sarah_ said:


> BRUXULA. s. f. La agúja de marear...


Sí, Sarah, lo leí. Gracias.
El asunto es que para los franceses hay un "accidente" (intencional o no evitado) que originó la mezcla de Bruxa (bruja) con Bussola y, además, que al quedar como Bruxula, se ocupó el lugar del Bruxula que ya existía con significado parecido a "adivinación".
No sabemos en qué datos se basaron los franceses para sugerir tal cosa, pero así lo dicen en el Glosario Náutico. Allí radica el misterio, ¿por qué no se quedó la palabra como "busola o búsola"?
Saludos.


----------



## sarah_

Insisto sobre el tema, ya que si el diccionario de 1726 no hace ninguna referencia a "bruja" no entendía yo de dónde se habían sacado los franceses lo que figura en tu cita:


Rocko! said:


> En otro libro francés, publicado solamente dos años antes (1848), titulado Glosario Náutico (Glossaire Nautique), se dice sobre el término "bruxola / bruxula":
> ...significant: Sorcière... (...) V. L´Academie espagnole. Diccion.1726



Y es que el Glosario Náutico que mencionas, de 1848, no dice eso así:
Copio:
BRUXOLA, BRUXULÂ, esp. s. f. (Malgré la présence de
l'r introduit dans Bruxola par un de ces accidènts inconnus
qui ont changé la physionomie de tant de mots dans toutes
les langues, et qui le rapproche de Bruxa signifiant ; Sorcière,
il est facile de reconnaître sous ce terme nautique
espagnol le Bussola [V.] des Italiens. L’Académie espagnole
[Diction* 1726] n’hésita point à signaler cette corruption
évidente.) 

Traduzco:
A pesar de la presencia de la r introducida en Bruxola por uno de estos accidentes desconocidos que han cambiado la fisonomía de tantas palabras en todos los idiomas, y que lo acerca al significante de Bruxa; Sorcière, es fácil de reconocer bajo este término náutico español el Bussola[V.] de los italianos. La Academia Española[Dicción* 1726] no dudó en señalar esta evidente corrupción.



sarah_ said:


> En España, la palabra italiana se deformó por influjo del castellano antiguo buxeta ‘cajita’ y tomó una r después de la b inicial.


O sea, justo lo que comentó Ricardo Soca y que incluí en #5 (que el término italiano había tomado una r en español) pero nada que ver con que decías en tu cita, en donde daba la impresión (a mí, al menos) que el diccionario español incluía el término bruja (sorcière, en francés) en su definición.


----------



## Rocko!

sarah_ said:


> pero nada que ver con que decías en tu cita, en donde daba la impresión que el diccionario español incluía el término sorcière (bruja, en francés) en su definición.


 Perdón, no fue mi intención manipular la información; es verdad, veo que mi citación está mal hecha, pero me salió así por accidente (involuntariamente).

También se dice en otros libros que algunos italianos pensaban que ellos son los inventores de la brújula y que la llamaron "rosa" porque el supuesto inventor le colocó una flor de liz a la aguja para complacer a un rey.

En fin, la verdad se ha perdido en el tiempo; esa de que si los marineros dijeron "vamos a llamarlo brújula" por el mero capricho de no pronunciar el italiano o de acercarlo a la brujería, ¿quién lo sabe?

Parece que los italiano prefirieron Bossolo antes que Bussola, porque es la que domina en los libros que son más antiguos.

Y "Bossolo" es incluso más fácil de pronunciar en idioma español.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Trastolillo

Athos de Tracia said:


> No es que se mencione es que *se repite palabra por palabra y de manera más que sospechosa el mismo texto sin que nadie aporte la más mínima prueba documental.*
> 
> Y en cuanto a los ejemplos que das:
> 
> La Región. Zona Escolar Aquí volvemos al mal chiste reproducido hasta la saciedad de que "_los europeos pensaron que  funcionaba por brujería, y la llamaron brújula, que es un diminutivo de bruj_a". Como si el único idioma en la faz de la tierra fuera el español. Si esto es serio, que baje Dios y lo vea. Es una auténtica memez.
> La Odisea Del Albatros de Félix Menor Fernández Esto es una novela.
> El Compás Satelitario por Ernesto Martínez de Carvajal Hedrich Es el mismo texto que se repite una y otra vez en cientos de páginas y además contiene unos errores de bulto en cuanto a la brújula, como lo de Flavio Gioja ya que hay más que sospechas que el buen hombre ni siquiera existió.
> 
> Pero bueno, suponiendo que sea cierto y ya que se sabe que "brújula" significa cajita, y, a su vez, es diminutivo de "bruja" según dicen,  asunto resuelto ¿no? en relación con las dudas en cuanto a la etimología de "bruja" que significaría "caja". ¿Es eso? ¿Lo he entendido bien?
> 
> Y para terminar:
> 
> Laboratorio del Lenguaje » Archivo del Blog  » Diccionario científico para niños (y II)



Hola.

Palabra por palabra existen cientos de explicaciones de un determinado tema en Internet.
Los novelistas más estrictos se basan en investigaciones serias con respecto a la trama histórica a tratar, que no tiene porque ser este caso.
No se habla de "españoles", si has leído bien, sino de "europeos".
Admito que no he hallado, por mucho que he buscado, una referencia válida para este argumento, pero tampoco ninguna en contra e inicialmente de alguna parte tuvo que surgir.

Después de mucho investigar tengo una teoría, que puede resultar tan peregrina como cualquier otra:

Las brujas utilizaban una brújula (no indico su equivalente en inglés porque no está permitido, aunque existen algunas licencias a cargo del moderador de turno, pero cualquiera lo puede buscar) muy parecida a lo que hoy entendemos como tal y que está bien documentado.

"_El rito de la Bruja es una delineación y marcado del terreno de trabajo como sagrado y separado del espacio mundano. La *Brújula* a menudo se describe popularmente como un espacio entre los mundos, ya que dentro de sus límites las brujas pueden invocar y ordenar la comunión de trabajo con la Divinidad, los espíritus y las fuerzas mágicas. Es la creación de un lugar de liminalidad mágica, donde los viejos cruces de poder se conjuran_".

Introducción a la brújula

Saludos.


----------



## sarah_

Rocko! said:


> Perdón, no fue mi intención manipular la información; es verdad, veo que mi citación está mal hecha, pero me salió así por accidente (involuntariamente).


Ni hacía falta que lo explicaras, por Dios, ninguna duda de que era algo involuntario. 
Pero, claro, me llamó mucho la atención que en el Diccionario de autoridades "brújula" se definiera como "bruja". Y al irme al diccionario y no aparecer eso por ningún sitio, pero tú insistir en que en el Glosario Naútico los franceses lo decían, ya estaba tan intrigada que busqué el original (entre punto y punto de Nadal ) porque no entendía nada. 
Para mí no tiene demasiada importancia, la verdad: brújula toma una r que el italiano del que procede no incluía, y eso hace que el significante sea más parecido a "bruja". Vale. Pero no indica que ambos términos estén relacionados más allá de que las palabras tengan cierta similitud.


Rocko! said:


> y a ver qué opinan ustedes, pero, ¿no sería que cuando el italiano Edmondo De Amicis escribió "_il monte della Brujola che tocca le stelle_", en su libro La Spagna (1872), se estaba refiriendo al Mofreche asturiano cuya cumbre es llamada "Bruxeiro" (brujos)?, es decir, ¿habrá De Amicis registrado durante su viaje que la gente la llamaba "la montaña de la brujería/bruja"?


En cuanto a esto, d'Amicis está describiendo un itinerario entre Miranda del Ebro y Burgos. No creo que pasaran por Asturias.


----------



## Penyafort

A lo sumo se podría ver cierta influencia de la palabra _bruja _en la intromisión de esa erre, sobre todo si no se cree en que pueda surgir por mero influjo de la otra líquida. Pero tiene todo el viso de ser simple etimología popular.


----------



## sarah_

sarah_ said:


> fue llamado bùssola al llegar a Italia hacia el siglo XIII, palabra tomada del latín vulgar buxida ‘cajita hecha de madera de boj’, procedente a su vez del griego pyxis, -idos, del mismo significado. En España, la palabra italiana se deformó por influjo del castellano antiguo buxeta ‘cajita’ y tomó una r después de la b inicial.





Penyafort said:


> Probablemente _brújula _entrara en el castellano a través del catalán, como muchos de los términos de los siglos XIII y XIV, marítimos o no, procedentes del Mediterráneo. El catalán lo tomó del italiano _bussola_ y cuenta con la dualidad _búixola_ (hoy día muy dialectal) y _brúixola. _Las dos formas ya figuran en los poemas de March, de la primera mitad del XV. En castellano, _brúxola/brúxula/brújula_ no se encuentra en textos hasta un siglo después. Pero sí aparece _búxola _en una traducción del mismo siglo XV de Enrique de Villena, escritor tanto en castellano como en catalán. La intrusión de la erre se supone por influencia de la otra líquida y no de palabras como bruja. No entiendo la mención de Soca a una influencia de _buxeta_.


Lo que no entiendo, como tú, es que aparezca una r por influencia de "buxeta", que no ha visto la r ni en fotografía. En cualquier caso, buxeta es cajita, así que la relación con "bruja" sería completamente nula. Lo único, que al añadir la r, resultan mas similares las dos palabras. Pero eso y nada, es lo mismo.


----------



## Calambur

Recapitulando...


Quiviscumque said:


> En realidad, no. _Brújula_ significa etimológicamente _cajita_. De _bruja_ no sabemos el origen: se supone que es palabra hispánica anterior a la conquista romana.





Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Por otra parte, la explicación de Quiviscumque la ratifican al menos la RAE, la enciclopedia Larousse y el diccionario etimológico de J. Corominas.


...lo mismo señala el DUE:


> *brújula* (del it. _bussola)
> ..._
> *brujo, -a*_ (¿de or. prerromano?)_



Saludos._


----------



## Calambur

Siguiendo con la recapitulación (perdón que no edite, pero estimo que es mejor así, para no mezclar):


Circunflejo said:


> Ya en el siglo XIII Alfonso X en la partida II nos dice
> 
> 
> 
> Et bien asi como los marineros se guian en la noche escura por el aguja que les es medianera entre la estrella et la piedra, et les muestra por do vayan tambien en los malos tiempos como en los buenos; [...]
> 
> 
> 
> La cita es de la página 84 de_ Las Siete Partidas del rey don Alfonso El Sabio cotejadas con varios códices antiguos por la Real Academia de la Historia. Tomo II. Partida segunda y tercera._ Publicado en 1807 en la Imprenta Real de Madrid.
Click to expand...

Esa es la versión que aparece en internet, pero además la he confirmado con mi edición en papel -en 4 tomos- (la puntuación varía ligeramente).
Es de la Segunda Partida, Título IX, Ley XXVIII - (Tomo I, páginas 436/37, edición de la Compañía General de Impresores y Libreros del Reino, Madrid, 1843).

Saludos._


----------



## Rocko!

El problema con la palabra "brújula" es que la adopción de su pronunciación fue un asunto demasiado rápido, no existe evidencia de que los españoles hayan hecho el mínimo esfuerzo de adaptar "bussola"; esfuerzo que tendría que haber quedado registrado en, digamos... una decena de libros... por lo menos, pero eso NO ocurrió, no hay transiciones. Ese es el meollo del asunto: No hay transiciones.

Don Antonio de Capmany intenta en su libro de 1807, decir que no, que no hay nada de brujería en el asunto de la adopción de la palabra "brújula" y que los franceses quieren ridiculizar a los españoles tachándolos de supersticiosos e ignorantes al proponer esa etimología, pero al mismo tiempo no le queda más remedio a Don Antonio que confesar:
_Qüestiones críticas sobre varios puntos:_


> se formaría la voz búxula, que después se convertiría en brúxula, *sin que hasta ahora hayamos podido averiguar la causa, ni la época* de esta alteración porque* la primera vez que se halla el nombre* de esta máquina en español, no sube del año *1403 *en la crónica de Don Pedro Niño, y allí se lee ya corrompido con la voz *brúxula*


*Capmany habla de una búxula (sin R), pero menciona una *evidencia *escrita que es de brúxula (con R).

Y si tomamos en cuenta que fue alrededor de 1250-1300 cuando la brújula comenzó a usarse en Europa, y Pedro Niño escribió en 1403 "brúxula", pero Niño estaba registrando lo que se usaba antes de 1403, no lo que se usó después, entonces todo apunta a que la adopción de la R fue increíblemente rápida, sin transiciones (italiano o español, pero no intermedios).

Para mí es obvio: los marineros quisieron poner la R porque así les dio la gana, sin que medie asuntos de "r líquida" u otras explicaciones fonéticas, sino porque el parecido con brujería no les incomodó o incluso les gustó o hasta lo hicieron adrede. El problema fue con los escritores cultos, a quienes no les pareció "cosa digna" mencionar la relación con la palabra brujería (era cosa de los marineros, no de ellos que se cuidaban bien del clero), así que simplemente no hablaron del asunto; es decir, personas como Niño, sí sabían la verdad, pero Niño se la llevó a la tumba, y luego personas como Capmany quisieron hacer una defensa contra una supuesta superstición española.

Los franceses algo sabían, me imagino, porque es muy posible que mientras se estaba escribiendo Glosario Náutico, los autores franceses hayan enviado cartas a la academia española para solicitar informes del por qué de la rareza fonética en la adopción de la palabra, y la academia española algo les habrá contestado; documento que tal vez esté descansando en alguna biblioteca o simplemente se deshizo en forma de polvo.
(Mi mini novela  ).


----------



## sarah_

Rocko! said:


> (Mi mini novela  ).


Sí, pero ¡¡de ciencia ficción!!


----------



## Rocko!

sarah_ said:


> Sí, pero ¡¡de ciencia ficción!!


 y "basado en hechos reales".


----------



## sarah_

Rocko! said:


> y "basado en hechos reales".


Bueno... eso no lo tengo yo tan claro... 
 Imaginación no te falta, eso sí. 
Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Rocko! said:


> ...es muy posible que mientras se estaba escribiendo Glosario Náutico, los autores franceses hayan enviado cartas a la academia española para solicitar informes del por qué de la rareza fonética en la adopción de la palabra, y la academia española algo les habrá contestado;



Bueno, bueno, *Rocko*… tranquilo. Aquí no se trata de novelar. 

Te juro que no es mi intención ser grosera ni molestarte, pero si tu propuesta hubiera sido planteada en una reunión de amigos, o en una mesa familiar, te diría, al mejor estilo ciceroniano, haciendo uso de una figura retórica que creo que se llama *preterición, *te diría, digo:
--"No me jodas."
Pero, desde luego, no puedo decírtelo.


----------



## Rocko!

Calambur said:


> --"No me jodas."
> Pero, desde luego, no puedo decírtelo.


En argentino me lo puedes decir, en mexicano no.
Saludos.

¡¡¡Les indiqué la bibliografía!!!! 

También leí cartas de "puño y letra", y solo había "brúxula", allí por el mil quinientos ochenta y... algo.


----------



## Circunflejo

sarah_ said:


> d'Amicis está describiendo un itinerario entre Miranda del Ebro y Burgos.


Yo no conozco el texto de d'Amicis, pero al leer el comentario de @Rocko! me pregunté si no estaría refiriéndose a lo que hoy se llama el Puerto de la Brújula. Tu comentario me confirma que así era puesto que el Puerto de la Brújula está, precisamente, entre Miranda de Ebro y Burgos.



Rocko! said:


> El problema con la palabra "brújula" es que la adopción de su pronunciación fue un asunto demasiado rápido, no existe evidencia de que los españoles hayan hecho el mínimo esfuerzo de adaptar "bussola"; esfuerzo que tendría que haber quedado registrado en, digamos... una decena de libros... por lo menos, pero eso NO ocurrió, no hay transiciones.


El CORDE ofrece un par de resultados para búxola posteriores ambos a 1403 y tengo localizado algún que otro ejemplo de buxula también posterior a 1403.



sarah_ said:


> La Real Academia registra también el verbo brujulear, cuyo significado principal es “descubrir por indicios y conjeturas algún suceso o negocio que se está tratando”.



La procedencia de ese significado nos la cuenta el Dr. Francisco del Rosal en la página 34 de la edición de su libro _La razón de algunos refranes: alfabetos tercero y cuarto de origen y etymología de todos los vocablos de la lengua castellana_ publicada por Tamesis Books Limited en 1976 (el original es de principios del siglo XVII): 





> Y assí la línea negra, raya, o pinta se llamó 'buxa' de _pulla_, y de allí 'búxula' diminuto el punto o pinta que es rayuela o puntillo pequeño, que oy dicen corruptamente 'brúxula'. Y así bruxulear en el naype es 'sacar' y 'conocer por brúxula' que es lo mismo que 'conocer por la pinta'



En el Diccionario de la RAE de 1726 se da, además, otro significado de bruxulear: 





> También se halla usado por adivinar, discurrir è imaginar


----------



## chics

Rocko! said:


> El problema con la palabra "brújula" es que la adopción de su pronunciación fue un asunto demasiado rápido, no existe evidencia de que los españoles hayan hecho el mínimo esfuerzo de adaptar "bussola"; esfuerzo que tendría que haber quedado registrado en, digamos... una decena de libros... por lo menos, pero eso NO ocurrió, no hay transiciones. Ese es el meollo del asunto: No hay transiciones.


@Penyafort ha explicado justo un pelín antes que probablemente pasó por el catalán. "_Busola"_ parece más fácil de pronunciar que "brújula", pero esta segunda ya es más lógica si viene de "brúixola". El enigma de la *r *quizá lo sepa el que se dedica a cambiarla de lado en "croqueta/cocreta".


----------



## Rocko!

chics said:


> El enigma de la *r *quizá lo sepa el que se dedica a cambiarla de lado en "croqueta/cocreta".


----------



## Athos de Tracia

En su día y en el foro etimológico de WR, ya se planteó la cuestión y no dio lugar a tanta controversia. Por cierto, es interesante consultar el enlace que se facilitó  sobre la etimología de “bruja” en aquel hilo. 

A lo que vamos porque tengo la sensación de estar perdiendo el norte.

Rocko, me parece tan encomiable todo el esfuerzo que dedicas a este hilo en pro de encontrar datos que expliquen/avalen la afirmación que estamos debatiendo desde hace un rato es decir “brújula *es el diminutivo* de bruja” que me sabe francamente mal tener que llevarte la contraria pero me gustaría matizar un par de cosas porque, y perdona que te lo diga así, me temo que tu entusiasmo te lleva a conclusiones erróneas o a dar información ligeramente sesgada que puede inducir a error.

En primer lugar, si yo leyera “_hubo una época en la que se pensó que brújula era el diminutivo de bruja_”, poco o nada tendría que decir. Pero no tengo constancia que haya existido o exista debate alguno en relación con el origen de “brújula”.  A mi modo de entender, afirmar que “brújula *es *el diminutivo de bruja” implica poner en tela de juicio la mencionada etimología y no creo que sea ni remotamente factible.

Es evidente que hay un punto de partida en esta “creencia”  pero esto no significa que implique una posible relación entre "brújula" y "bruja", etimológicamente hablando.

Ya que se menta a los franceses, y con todos mis respetos, paso a comentar algunas de tus aportaciones. La negrita es mía.

*



			Son autores franceses los que abiertamente propusieron que "brújula / brújulo" provenía de "brujería
		
Click to expand...

*


> "; tal como se puede leer en "Memorias de la Academia Nacional de Ciencias (...) de Toulouse, publicado en 1850 (el título original está en Francés, pero como estamos en Solo Español...), donde dice:
> (He puesto el texto entre comillas pero la cita no es textual porque la he "pasado" al español en lo que respecta a su parte en francés)
> 
> 
> 
> "el nombre en español de la boussole es destacable, Brújula, Brujear, hacer brujerías, _maleficia incantationes exercere_; Brujería, el arte o práctica que se atribuye a las brujas, _maleficium incantatio_, Bruja, la mujer que según la opinión vulgar tiene pacto con el diablo y hace cosas extraordinarias por su medio. Ver el diccionario de la academia española".
Click to expand...

Lamento tener que decir que esto tampoco es del todo exacto.

El texto que mencionas corresponde a la lectura , en sesión del 16 de mayo de 1850 de la Academia Real de Ciencias,  de  una “_Reseña sobre el uso de la brújula en el siglo XIII y sobre una ley del Código de las Siete Partidas de Alfonso X, rey de León y Castilla en la cual se habla de la aguja de marear”_ cuyo* único autor* era Victor Molinier, profesor de derecho.

Lo que citas no forma parte del cuerpo de esta reseña sino que es una simple *nota de pie de página*, con unos cuantos errores de transcripción del español incluidos, dicho sea de paso y que has obviado.

Se limita a señalar lo llamativa (o digna de mención) que resulta ser la palabra brujula (sic) para renglón seguido *reproducir* _al buen tun tun_ varias entradas del “Diccionario de la Real Academia”. Yo lo veo más bien como algo meramente anecdótico. Ni se afirma ni se desmiente ni se  propone absolutamente nada "abiertamente" y, por descontado, ni nos puede servir para demostrar la veracidad de lo repetido en Internet hasta la saciedad: que brújula *es diminutivo *de bruja. 

Para mí, es simplemente el fruto de una confusión en la que también cayó este autor, tal como se aclara en la  entrada del “Glosario de Términos Marítimos”.



> Pregunta: ¿*Y qué decía el diccionario de la academia española, según los franceses? Respuesta: decía "bruxula", ya que seguramente hacían referencia al diccionario de 1726, donde no existe la palabra "brújula", solamente "bruxula"*. Pero, ¿cómo llegué a esa conclusión?, por la siguiente cita que daré.



Pues no. Ya lo dije antes, esta nota se limitaba a reproducir entradas del diccionario de la Academia Española de aquella época (1850) en el que sí que vienen bruja, brujería, etc.
Diccionario [de la lengua castellana].



> Don Antonio de Capmany intenta en su libro de 1807, decir que no, que no hay nada de brujería en el asunto de la adopción de la palabra "brújula" y que los franceses quieren ridiculizar a los españoles tachándolos de supersticiosos e ignorantes al proponer esa etimología,



Don Antonio  falta a la verdad en su libro. Y aquí volvemos a lo mismo: no habla de "franceses" sino que con su infame alusión al _autor de la Enciclopedia_ se refiere al mismísimo Diderot que no solamente no escribió nada de eso sino que en su célebre _Enciclopedia_ y en el capítulo que dedica a la brújula (publicado en 1752) escribe algo que  para mí resulta muy significativo.



> Los españoles y los portugueses dicen _bruxula_, que aparenta (da la impresión de) provenir de _bruxa_, bruja. Existe la probabilidad de que sea una corrupción de _bussola_.



Yo, de momento y después de este rollazo de mensaje, me salgo del hilo. Si tienes interés en seguir investigando, busca en la obra de _Charles de Pougens. _


----------



## jilar

chics said:


> El enigma de la *r *quizá lo sepa el que se dedica a cambiarla de lado en "croqueta/cocreta".


O quien empezó a llamar al Decathlon como "decartón". Y ahora es de uso habitual, siendo la excusa no querer hacer publicidad.
Quién sabe, a lo mejor dentro de 500 años los contemporáneos se preguntarán qué relación había entre el Decathlon y el cartón, por ver la existencia de " decartón".


La r añadida y crear brújula bien podría deberse a algún gracioso que así se le ocurrió y luego otros copiaron. Y así quedó.


----------



## chics

jilar said:


> O quien empezó a llamar al Decathlon como "decartón".


No lo había oído nunca. Es muy gracioso.


----------



## jilar

chics said:


> No lo había oído nunca. Es muy gracioso.


Oír no se oye. Cuando hablamos y queremos informar a nuestro interlocutor de que en esa tienda de deportes hay tal producto, o que hay una oferta de tal cosa, o la información que sea, no creemos estar haciendo publicidad, y así decimos correctamente "decatlón" o hay quien dice "décatlon" o si acaso acortado como "deca".

Lo de Decartón se ve, es decir, al escribir. En muchos foros lo verás. Busca " en decartón" o sin la tilde.

Ejemplo en decarton solo trabaja gente joven y guapa

Usar "decartón" sólo tiene dos explicaciones. Como mofa o por ridiculizarlo (la relación entre el cartón y que ahí tienen cosas económicas es clara, ambos se relacionan con la idea de poca calidad). O bien por no querer hacerle publicidad -si escribes correctamente el nombre dará resultados en los buscadores- y así seguir esa corriente o moda chistosa.
Por supuesto que hay quien lo usa simplemente porque le hace gracia.


----------



## chics

Qué interesante.
Gracias.


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.
Sigo investigando.

_Sarmiento, Martín (1695-1772)
Obra de 660 pliegos del reverendisimo padre maestro fray Martin Sarmiento, benedictino, que trata de de historia natural y de todo género de erudición, con motivo de un papel que parece se había publicado por los abogados de La Coruña contra los foros y tierras que poseen en Galicia los benedictinos- Y lo escrivió en Madrid por los años de 1672 y siguientes. Sacada esta copia de su original para el uso del excelentísimo señor duque de Medina-Sidonia. En Madrid. año de 1772._

Todo lo dicho lo tomó Menage el padre Fournier libro XI, capítulo primero de su _Hydrographie_, capítulo 18) y yo saqué el extracto de los dos. Y también he tenido presente al padre Ricciolo (libro X de su _Hydrographia_, capítulo 18) en donde trata de la _Pixis naútica_. Del griego _pixos_, que significa el "boj", se dijo en gallego _buxo_ y en italiano _bussola_ y en castellano _brújula_, para significar "la cajeta donde se coloca la aguja de marear". Esta cajeta contiene la aguja equilibrada, y en el fondo la rosa naútica, o el círculo con los treinta y dos vientos o rumbos. _Pixis_ significa "caja" porque se hacían de boj las cajas para cosas delicadas, por eso el castellano la llama _bujeta_, y el francés _boette_. Y el diminutivo _pixidula_, perdida la _d_, se formó _bussola_, y el castellano brújula inserta la _r_.

El mismo origen tiene el castellano _bujerías_, porque en el principio solo eran enredos y dijes de boj y, si se añade la _r_, _brujerías_ - no es inverosímil que las _brujas_ y _brujerías_ aludan a los ungüentos y venenos que las malas mujeres, y benéficas, ocultan en cajetas de boj o en _bujetas_. No se extrañe el origen: en Galicia hay unas semibrujas o ensalmadoras a las cuales laman _bieiteiras_, aludiendo a la madera del sahúco que llaman _bieitero_ (de _benedictero_), porque con ella y con bendiciones y ensalmos hacen creer esas impostoras o embusteras a mentecatos que curan todas las enfermedades. Al mismo origen de _boj _se debe reducir la voz _bohonero_ o _buhonero_, pronunciada la _j_ a lo morisco. Vean aquí los que aborrecen el estudio de las etimologías cómo se desembarazarían sin él de las muchas voces que expliqué en estos seis párrafos si las leen esparcidas en un libro.

*Obra de 660 pliegos: De historia natural y todo género de erudición*

Saludos.


----------



## Graciela J

Pero eso solo significaría que "brújula" y "bruja" derivan ambas del griego _pyxos_, no que "brújula" deriva de "bruja".


----------



## Rocko!

Graciela J said:


> Pero eso solo significaría que "brújula" y "bruja" derivan ambas del griego _pyxos_, no que "brújula" deriva de "bruja".


Y eso, dentro del sentido estricto de la palabra, ¿no sería una relación o conexión? (título del hilo).
Yo doy el caso por perdido. No defiendo ninguna postura, ni siquiera la mía.
Saludos.


----------



## Circunflejo

Trastolillo said:


> no es inverosímil que las _brujas_ y _brujerías_ aludan a los ungüentos y venenos que las malas mujeres, y benéficas, ocultan en cajetas de boj o en _bujetas_.


 Que no sea inverosímil no quiere decir que sea cierto y el autor no aporta ninguna prueba que demuestre que sea cierto; es más, es el primero que evita afirmar sus palabras con rotundidad y por ello dice que no es inverosímil.


----------



## Doraemon-

Vería mucho menos inverosímil que consideraran la brújula un aparato "mágico" de brujería (no se conocían aún las leyes del magnetismo) que cualquier conexión tan indirecta y extraña con las cajas de ungüentos de boj y las mujeres, la verdad. Aunque tampoco es evidente que venga de ahí, y como dice Circunflejo que algo no sea inverosímil no significa que sea cierto. Es una mera hipótesis, y dentro de estas las hay más o menos extravagantes, pero no dejan de ser hipótesis.


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

Bueno, ya empezaba a darme por vencido.
No encontraba ninguna conexión (al menos mínima) entre ambas palabras.
Busqué por diminutivo de bruja, pero nada, aparte del ya mencionado de la Wikipedia.

Entonces se me ocurrió buscar por el diminutivo -*uela*, cambiando la* j* por *x*_,_ _es decir,_* bruxuela*, y la encontré en

*Obras de Lorenzo Gracian*


> _Tiene otra igual aftucia la bruxuela, con que fe rige en efte golfo de sus enredos_...



y en

*Cartas familiares del P. Joseph*


> .._.y ahí también responderé a las de esa bruxuela desvergonzada..._



No es descabellado, al menos para mi sin pretensiones de que mi razonamiento tenga que ser ni cierto ni compartido por nadie más, que:

Bruja (*bruxa*)
Brujuela (*bruxuela*), diminutivo, como parece obvio.
Brújula (*Bruxuela*) (Bruxu-e-la)

Si, como ha sucedido con muchas palabras pierde la, *e*, ¿qué nos queda?
Pues nos queda brújula cono diminutivo de bruja.

Saludos.


----------

